# Biggest Loser Challenge! => Lets Do It Together!



## DianeBrandt

*The Biggest Loser Challenge!*​



Okay... so as most of you know, Biggest Loser is back in full affect, and I've come up with a great idea.


*We Can Do This Together!*​:thumbup:


For all you who join me... I want to start our own "Biggest Loser Challenge". Starting tomorrow, I'm going to watch what I eat and exercise in an attempt to reach my desired and healthy weight goal of 140lbs. 

Although this is embarrassing to say... I'm going to say it, because it will force me to prove to all of you that I can do it... I can reach my goal. So here it goes... I'm at about 230lbs. I know some of you may have your hand over your mouth right about now, but it's okay because I wont stay this way for long.

Are you up for the challenge? Contact all the mothers you know and are close with to join us on this mission ( I so hope I'm not the only one overweight here... that would be even more embarrassing).


*How It Works:*​


1. Dedicate at least three times a week to exercise.
2. Find a picture of how you want to look and hang it up.
3. Keep your mind on the end result.
4. Login every Tuesday to let us know how much you've lost or gained (Please lets try to be honest).
5. Absolutely no criticism from one another... only encouragement is allowed.
(We'll have Jillian for that).
6. Never choose to give up, because after all, quitters never win and winners never quit.
7. Post comments every now and then encouraging our entire team to keep going and keep up the good work!


Are you in? I sure hope so. 

Ready - Set - Lets Lose This Extra Weight!!!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I did BL programme on the wii, lost 22lbs on it. 

230lbs aint really bad tbh.

i started at 240, am now 174.5 :)

good luck


----------



## DianeBrandt

MummyToAmberx said:


> I did BL programme on the wii, lost 22lbs on it.
> 
> 230lbs aint really bad tbh.
> 
> i started at 240, am now 174.5 :)
> 
> good luck

Congrats to you!:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

Okay... today it starts!!!

I'm excited about this. Tuesday I will weigh in to see how much I've lost. I will try to stay off of the scale until then, actually I will!

**NOTE** Whenever you want to join.... join. Doesn't matter if it's three weeks from now!

:)


----------



## DianeBrandt

Okay... so last night I weighed myself like all the other contestants and I'm actually at 231. I'm not to much worried about that number because it's going down, and soon!

Until next week!:)


----------



## Vickie

Good luck to you!!

I started WW last January and have lost 72 pounds (start weight of 250) and need to get down to 146! Getting close but still have a ways to go. Best thing I have done though, I feel loads better than I did :)


----------



## DianeBrandt

Vickie said:


> Good luck to you!!
> 
> I started WW last January and have lost 72 pounds (start weight of 250) and need to get down to 146! Getting close but still have a ways to go. Best thing I have done though, I feel loads better than I did :)

Well good for you! Doesn't that just feel great? I'm sooooooooo tired of hiding behind the fat. I'm ready to shed those pounds like yesterday. But I know it will take a little time, but I'm willing to do what it takes.

Thanks for stopping by and posting.:)


----------



## CLH_X3

Il join you hun :)

Except Im going to start next monday ans weigh every monday, if thats ok ?

Im currently 188 pounds and i want to be 140 as well :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Hey :) just wanted to say good luck, I have been calorie counting since Jan 4th and lost 77lbs so far :D hoping to loose another 25lbs for Christmas that will take to me 102lbs off :happydance::happydance: still a very long way to go though but I know this time I will do it x


----------



## Jane1972

Can I join you & clh_x3? I love BL although I am in uk so a season or 2 behind you. Will get on the scales tomorrow...


----------



## Vickie

DianeBrandt said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you!!
> 
> I started WW last January and have lost 72 pounds (start weight of 250) and need to get down to 146! Getting close but still have a ways to go. Best thing I have done though, I feel loads better than I did :)
> 
> Well good for you! Doesn't that just feel great? I'm sooooooooo tired of hiding behind the fat. I'm ready to shed those pounds like yesterday. But I know it will take a little time, but I'm willing to do what it takes.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and posting.:)Click to expand...

it took me being miserable before deciding that I was doing it to myself and it was time for ME to make a change. I haven't looked back since starting! It does take time but I've been doing it less than a year and lost 70 some-odd pounds which is truly amazing when you think about it! A year ago at this time I weighed 250 (or more) pounds :wacko: it's crazy to think about!!

:hugs: You can do it!!!!


----------



## Dizzy321

It took me to get reaaaaaaaally fed up with myself too do to anything about it, I just kept trying to ignore it before but it got to the point that I did not want to live trapped in a fat suit any longer :nope: still a huge long way to go though! I weighed alot more than 250lbs :shock:


----------



## leedsforever

Ill join Im 186. 5 at the moment.... I want to be 168!!

xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I lied, I started at 192 :(:cry:

Oh well, Im on week 1!, weigh in this mon coming!


----------



## leedsforever

Ive had a rough couple of weeks... cracking on from tomorrow!! heres to goal weights :drunk: hehe xx


----------



## aliss

I'd love to join. I'm now down to 133 but I am losing motivation and struggling, I'm starting to re-gain. I started at 163. I think I'm going to take up running. I'm a weightlifter by hobby but with LO being so young, I can't leave him in a gym daycare and our home equipment is packed away to sell our house. Jogging outside with LO is a great alternative.


----------



## Weeplin

Can I join, I'm starting my diet again tomorrow. I used to be 175lbs but managed to diet earlier on in the year and got down to 155lbs but now I am back up to 163lbs! I am trying to get down to 130lbs.

What kind of exercise is required? Does it have to be full on or does going for a walk count lol


----------



## CLH_X3

had my first weigh in and lost 4.5lbs ...

I think i might try Zumba as excerise this week!! .. theres a class on wed! woop


----------



## aliss

I did a 2.2 mile run yesterday (30 min EZ jog) doing a 10K running program. Today is a rest day and tomorrow is a 3 mile run. I work 7pm-4am for the next two nights so I might do my jog during my break at midnight. I think that's my only option b/c the program says I have to do a full weights workout at midnight.


----------



## DianeBrandt

CLH_X3 said:


> Il join you hun :)
> 
> Except Im going to start next monday ans weigh every monday, if thats ok ?
> 
> Im currently 188 pounds and i want to be 140 as well :)

Welcome! Thanks for joining me on this journey!


----------



## DianeBrandt

I know I've been MIA, but had a tragedy in the family... but life moves on and I'm back. I don't want to let anyone down, so I press through!

I know my weight will be off, but I promise you... I'm getting back on track.


----------



## DianeBrandt

paula85 said:


> It took me to get reaaaaaaaally fed up with myself too do to anything about it, I just kept trying to ignore it before but it got to the point that I did not want to live trapped in a fat suit any longer :nope: still a huge long way to go though! I weighed alot more than 250lbs :shock:

Yeah... it really does take some of us hitting rock bottom before we can commit. Keep pushing!:)


----------



## DianeBrandt

leedsforever said:


> Ill join Im 186. 5 at the moment.... I want to be 168!!
> 
> xx

Wow! This is great... I'm glad you're joining. With all of us pushing together, I know we can do this. Keep pushing and I'm here if you ever need a little encouragement.:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

aliss said:


> I'd love to join. I'm now down to 133 but I am losing motivation and struggling, I'm starting to re-gain. I started at 163. I think I'm going to take up running. I'm a weightlifter by hobby but with LO being so young, I can't leave him in a gym daycare and our home equipment is packed away to sell our house. Jogging outside with LO is a great alternative.

Welcome! I'm glad you're joining!


----------



## DianeBrandt

CLH_X3 said:


> had my first weigh in and lost 4.5lbs ...
> 
> I think i might try Zumba as excerise this week!! .. theres a class on wed! woop


:happydance: Great job! Keep up the great work!


----------



## DianeBrandt

Weeplin said:


> Can I join, I'm starting my diet again tomorrow. I used to be 175lbs but managed to diet earlier on in the year and got down to 155lbs but now I am back up to 163lbs! I am trying to get down to 130lbs.
> 
> What kind of exercise is required? Does it have to be full on or does going for a walk count lol

Of course you can join!!! Find an exercise routine that works for you.


----------



## DianeBrandt

Jane1972 said:


> Can I join you & clh_x3? I love BL although I am in uk so a season or 2 behind you. Will get on the scales tomorrow...

Welcome! Thanks for joining the team! We can do this together, and I'll be here for you and everyone else every step of the way.:)


----------



## DianeBrandt

Okay everyone... I got on the scale this morning, and not to my surprise, I lost 0 pounds. 

I'm not going to make any excuses for myself because I feel excuses:nope: have held the majority of us back from reaching most of our goals and dreams.

I will promise you that you will see results from he in the near future. Not only am I doing this for myself and children, but I'm also doing this challenge, to give you encouragement. :thumbup:

I will not let you down. Today is a new day and going strong.

Also I though about starting a blog for us... what do you think about it? If you girls would like me to create something for us let me know. What would you want me to include in the blog.... nutrition? exercises? diet plans? inspirational quotes?

Just send me a message and let me know. 
Have a great one everyone!


Your friend,

Diane


----------



## DianeBrandt

How's everyone doing?

I hope that you all are doing your best to reach your goal. Today is a new day!


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Diane:hi:

I know this is kind of lame, but I am going to start this tuesday. It is my birthday on monday & we are going to the baby show over the weekend so rather than start now I think for my positive mental attitude it will be best to start then. promise last excuse!:blush: ( please don't tell jillian.x)

How are you doing? 

I think this thread is just what I need to give me some motivation, I am about 235llbs at the moment will know for sure on tuesday.

J.x


----------



## DianeBrandt

Jane1972 said:


> Hi Diane:hi:
> 
> I know this is kind of lame, but I am going to start this tuesday. It is my birthday on monday & we are going to the baby show over the weekend so rather than start now I think for my positive mental attitude it will be best to start then. promise last excuse!:blush: ( please don't tell jillian.x)
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> I think this thread is just what I need to give me some motivation, I am about 235llbs at the moment will know for sure on tuesday.
> 
> J.x

Happy Birthday!!! I'm glad you're going to be starting your journey on weight loss. 

I'm doing well, and I hope that you are to.

I'm very happy to read that this thready is motivation for you... it's something we all need.

I'm at 231, but I'm not for long.:happydance:


----------



## curlykate

Well, I supposed I might as well join up!

I'm currently 179lbs (but already lost 2, so down to 177!), and my goal weight is 130. I haven't weighed that little in a LONG time! The last couple of years, the weight has just crept on slowly, and then I packed on 50lbs during pregnancy! (But lost 30lbs of water weight shortly after bringing LO home.)
I usually do my weigh-ins on Monday mornings, but some times I forget, and do them on Tuesday.
I've tried eating healthy and working out before, but never really had a support system. Now that I'm on BnB, I'm hoping to find that support system here.


----------



## Jane1972

Hi Kate & Welcome, your baby is just so cute.

I got on the scales yesterday & I am currently 234 but not for long. x

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## DianeBrandt

Jane1972 said:


> Hi Kate & Welcome, your baby is just so cute.
> 
> I got on the scales yesterday & I am currently 234 but not for long. x
> 
> How is everyone else doing? x

Great for you. Stay positive!:thumbup:


----------



## curlykate

Well, I didn't lose any weight this week. Probably has something to do with all the Halloween candy I pigged out on in the last few days. At least I didn't GAIN any weight!!


----------



## Jane1972

Well only 2 pounds off this week for me which isn't great for a first week but it is a start. How is everyone else doing?
Kate how was your first week?


----------



## Jane1972

curlykate said:


> Well, I didn't lose any weight this week. Probably has something to do with all the Halloween candy I pigged out on in the last few days. At least I didn't GAIN any weight!!

Hi Kate
We must have been posting at the same time, Halloween sweeties...good job we had so mant T&Ters that we run out.:thumbup:
x


----------



## SisterRose

I'll join with you all! I'm currently something like 210 and so I really need to work on losing the weight. I've actually been eating better this last few weeks and cut out most bad things apart from the alcohol I've had the last few weeks. Oh, ok...and the sneaky muffin I had earlier... (uh oh) so I could have lost a bit but not much. 

I don't own any scales at the moment as I find it too depressing :haha: but I'm going to buy some this week, I will re-weigh myself then and post how much I lose, if any each week. I think I'll be exercising via wii fit. I think if I have people to tell how much I've lost it might be more of a motivator for me! I might start a food diary somewhere on this site too, if it's possible to record how much I eat each day. Also a bit of a motivator! :D


----------



## curlykate

Jane1972 said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't lose any weight this week. Probably has something to do with all the Halloween candy I pigged out on in the last few days. At least I didn't GAIN any weight!!
> 
> Hi Kate
> We must have been posting at the same time, Halloween sweeties...good job we had so mant T&Ters that we run out.:thumbup:
> xClick to expand...

You're lucky! We only had 23 kids, but bought 120 pieces of candy! (We were giving out 2 pieces to each child, so enough for 60 kids.)
I'm trying to convince OH to take the rest of it to work, so I don't pig out again tomorrow.


----------



## DianeBrandt

curlykate said:


> Well, I didn't lose any weight this week. Probably has something to do with all the Halloween candy I pigged out on in the last few days. At least I didn't GAIN any weight!!

There are many reasons for not dropping a few pounds. Stress is one cause, but when you're building muscle... it may seem that you're making progress but you actually are.

Keep going and stay positive! :)


----------



## DianeBrandt

I dropped two pounds this week. I started at 231 and now I'm 229!!!

Yeaaaaaaah!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jane1972

SisterRose said:


> I'll join with you all! I'm currently something like 210 and so I really need to work on losing the weight. I've actually been eating better this last few weeks and cut out most bad things apart from the alcohol I've had the last few weeks. Oh, ok...and the sneaky muffin I had earlier... (uh oh) so I could have lost a bit but not much.
> 
> I don't own any scales at the moment as I find it too depressing :haha: but I'm going to buy some this week, I will re-weigh myself then and post how much I lose, if any each week. I think I'll be exercising via wii fit. I think if I have people to tell how much I've lost it might be more of a motivator for me! I might start a food diary somewhere on this site too, if it's possible to record how much I eat each day. Also a bit of a motivator! :D

Hi SisterRose
Another cute babba,
after not having alcohol for so long its nice to enjoy the odd glass isn't it?
I am going to do the wii fit & more walking.
Did you start a food diary? it sounds like a good idea.
Jane.x


----------



## Jane1972

DianeBrandt said:


> I dropped two pounds this week. I started at 231 and now I'm 229!!!
> 
> Yeaaaaaaah!!!!:happydance:


That is fantastic Diane:happydance: I was getting worried as you hadn't been on for a while.


----------



## hanniebean

Hey can I join please :) I'm 230lb too and 5ft 8
Wanna lose about 3 1/2 stone :)
Good luck!


----------



## curlykate

hanniebean said:


> Hey can I join please :) I'm 230lb too and 5ft 8
> Wanna lose about 3 1/2 stone :)
> Good luck!

I absolutely LOVE your "Yummy Mummy Operation"!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Jane1972 said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> I'll join with you all! I'm currently something like 210 and so I really need to work on losing the weight. I've actually been eating better this last few weeks and cut out most bad things apart from the alcohol I've had the last few weeks. Oh, ok...and the sneaky muffin I had earlier... (uh oh) so I could have lost a bit but not much.
> 
> I don't own any scales at the moment as I find it too depressing :haha: but I'm going to buy some this week, I will re-weigh myself then and post how much I lose, if any each week. I think I'll be exercising via wii fit. I think if I have people to tell how much I've lost it might be more of a motivator for me! I might start a food diary somewhere on this site too, if it's possible to record how much I eat each day. Also a bit of a motivator! :D
> 
> Hi SisterRose
> Another cute babba,
> after not having alcohol for so long its nice to enjoy the odd glass isn't it?
> I am going to do the wii fit & more walking.
> Did you start a food diary? it sounds like a good idea.
> Jane.xClick to expand...

It's lovely to get a few glasses of alcohol when the grandparents take Ellie for a night! the wii fit has been pretty fun so far but I'm sooo tired with the night feeds too, but it'll be worth it.
Here's my food diary and journal with some pics :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-journals/452401-my-weightloss-journey.html


----------



## DianeBrandt

Jane1972 said:


> DianeBrandt said:
> 
> 
> I dropped two pounds this week. I started at 231 and now I'm 229!!!
> 
> Yeaaaaaaah!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> That is fantastic Diane:happydance: I was getting worried as you hadn't been on for a while.Click to expand...


We are all in it to win it!!! Hope all is well with you and the family. :)


----------



## DianeBrandt

hanniebean said:


> Hey can I join please :) I'm 230lb too and 5ft 8
> Wanna lose about 3 1/2 stone :)
> Good luck!

Welcome to the team! I'm so glad you're joining us here. Post in regularly and let us know how you're doing? :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I know I am a little late to the game, but if you will have me I would love to join! 

A little history...............

Back in 2004 I lost over 120lbs in 8mths doing Low Carb. I got PG with my DS and after he was born I had the Mirena Coil put in. I quickly gained all of my weight back while still doing everything I could to lose weight. My DR and I are convinced that it was the Merina that made it impossible for me to lose, which inturnaffected my Diabetes. So, on October 20th I have the Mirena removed! Yeah!!! I am hoping for my BFP so I want to get started on losing this weight while TTC. I currently weigh around 290lbs but will take an accurate weight tomorrow morning as that is when I will be starting back with my LC. I am super excited and watch the Biggest Loser every week. Here is hoping for great success this time so that I can have a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## curlykate

Well, I'm down another pound! :happydance:
I must admit...it's going much slower than I would like, but I am glad I'm at least losing! Especially with my "cheating" pretty much all weekend long!!


----------



## DianeBrandt

BrandysBabies said:


> I know I am a little late to the game, but if you will have me I would love to join!
> 
> A little history...............
> 
> Back in 2004 I lost over 120lbs in 8mths doing Low Carb. I got PG with my DS and after he was born I had the Mirena Coil put in. I quickly gained all of my weight back while still doing everything I could to lose weight. My DR and I are convinced that it was the Merina that made it impossible for me to lose, which inturnaffected my Diabetes. So, on October 20th I have the Mirena removed! Yeah!!! I am hoping for my BFP so I want to get started on losing this weight while TTC. I currently weigh around 290lbs but will take an accurate weight tomorrow morning as that is when I will be starting back with my LC. I am super excited and watch the Biggest Loser every week. Here is hoping for great success this time so that I can have a healthy pregnancy!

Better late than never. I'm so glad and excited to have you apart of this growing team. Yeah... pregnancy can most definitely put on those unwanted pounds.

I wish you all the best.:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

curlykate said:


> Well, I'm down another pound! :happydance:
> I must admit...it's going much slower than I would like, but I am glad I'm at least losing! Especially with my "cheating" pretty much all weekend long!!

Wooo...hoo!!!!! Congrats. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## BrandysBabies

DianeBrandt said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> I know I am a little late to the game, but if you will have me I would love to join!
> 
> A little history...............
> 
> Back in 2004 I lost over 120lbs in 8mths doing Low Carb. I got PG with my DS and after he was born I had the Mirena Coil put in. I quickly gained all of my weight back while still doing everything I could to lose weight. My DR and I are convinced that it was the Merina that made it impossible for me to lose, which inturnaffected my Diabetes. So, on October 20th I have the Mirena removed! Yeah!!! I am hoping for my BFP so I want to get started on losing this weight while TTC. I currently weigh around 290lbs but will take an accurate weight tomorrow morning as that is when I will be starting back with my LC. I am super excited and watch the Biggest Loser every week. Here is hoping for great success this time so that I can have a healthy pregnancy!
> 
> Better late than never. I'm so glad and excited to have you apart of this growing team. Yeah... pregnancy can most definitely put on those unwanted pounds.
> 
> I wish you all the best.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! Just got back from the grocery store. I bought $500 worth of low carb food to get me going in the right direction! Ha! I made hubby carry it all inside! Hehe!


----------



## DianeBrandt

BrandysBabies said:


> DianeBrandt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> I know I am a little late to the game, but if you will have me I would love to join!
> 
> A little history...............
> 
> Back in 2004 I lost over 120lbs in 8mths doing Low Carb. I got PG with my DS and after he was born I had the Mirena Coil put in. I quickly gained all of my weight back while still doing everything I could to lose weight. My DR and I are convinced that it was the Merina that made it impossible for me to lose, which inturnaffected my Diabetes. So, on October 20th I have the Mirena removed! Yeah!!! I am hoping for my BFP so I want to get started on losing this weight while TTC. I currently weigh around 290lbs but will take an accurate weight tomorrow morning as that is when I will be starting back with my LC. I am super excited and watch the Biggest Loser every week. Here is hoping for great success this time so that I can have a healthy pregnancy!
> 
> Better late than never. I'm so glad and excited to have you apart of this growing team. Yeah... pregnancy can most definitely put on those unwanted pounds.
> 
> I wish you all the best.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Just got back from the grocery store. I bought $500 worth of low carb food to get me going in the right direction! Ha! I made hubby carry it all inside! Hehe!Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha... we have to train them right... lol!
Looks like you're on the right track. Great job!


----------



## DianeBrandt

YES!!! I dropped another two pounds this week! Lets go girls!!! How's everyone doing? Don't be discouraged and never give up.


----------



## DianeBrandt

Hey! How's everyone doing? Thought I let everyone know that I've dropped a total of 10 pounds. I started at 231 and now I'm at 221. I'm so happy and proud of myself. I'm going to keep going and never give up until I get to my goal wait... which is 145. I have a long way to go, but I'm taking it one day at a time while maintaining consistency.

Stay motivated and keep pushing towards your goal.:thumbup:


----------



## curlykate

DianeBrandt said:


> Hey! How's everyone doing? Thought I let everyone know that I've dropped a total of 10 pounds. I started at 231 and now I'm at 221. I'm so happy and proud of myself. I'm going to keep going and never give up until I get to my goal wait... which is 145. I have a long way to go, but I'm taking it one day at a time while maintaining consistency.
> 
> Stay motivated and keep pushing towards your goal.:thumbup:

Way to go! I wish I could lose 10 pounds!
I didn't lose any this week, again. It's so frustrating! 
I haven't measured myself yet though, so I'm hoping I've at least lost some inches.
I think my problem is poor muscle mass. I think I'm building up muscle as I lose fat. At least I hope so!!


----------



## lylasmummy

:flower:Hi girls, please can I join??? Ive piled it on since having Lyla, she is sooo worth it, but now Ive had enough, Im currently 210lb :cry:and my goal is 140 :happydance:


----------



## DianeBrandt

curlykate said:


> DianeBrandt said:
> 
> 
> Hey! How's everyone doing? Thought I let everyone know that I've dropped a total of 10 pounds. I started at 231 and now I'm at 221. I'm so happy and proud of myself. I'm going to keep going and never give up until I get to my goal wait... which is 145. I have a long way to go, but I'm taking it one day at a time while maintaining consistency.
> 
> Stay motivated and keep pushing towards your goal.:thumbup:
> 
> Way to go! I wish I could lose 10 pounds!
> I didn't lose any this week, again. It's so frustrating!
> I haven't measured myself yet though, so I'm hoping I've at least lost some inches.
> I think my problem is poor muscle mass. I think I'm building up muscle as I lose fat. At least I hope so!!Click to expand...

Hey you know what? I think I discovered a bit of a secret. So let me tell you what I've been doing that has me dropping pounds. I eat every two hours. Now I know to some this may seem like tooooo much, but the key is eat very tiny meals every two hours, and I wouldn't even call it a meal. I'm never hungry when doing this and I'm consuming very few calories. 

Note: Eating every two hours boost your metabolism and keeps your body working.

I'm doing about two different diets in one and let me show you how.

1. Weight watchers advices you to eat less calories ( I do this)
2. Low Carb Atkins Diet advices you to eat no more than 20g of carbs a day for the first two weeks(I do this)
3. I also boost metabolism by eating every two hours.

Try doing at least one of the above and see how things change for you.

You can do it!:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

lylasmummy said:


> :flower:Hi girls, please can I join??? Ive piled it on since having Lyla, she is sooo worth it, but now Ive had enough, Im currently 210lb :cry:and my goal is 140 :happydance:

Sure, no problem. You're more than welcome to join. Try to let us know each week how you're doing alright? Welcome!:happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv started the biggest loser meal plan :)


----------



## curlykate

DianeBrandt said:


> curlykate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DianeBrandt said:
> 
> 
> Hey! How's everyone doing? Thought I let everyone know that I've dropped a total of 10 pounds. I started at 231 and now I'm at 221. I'm so happy and proud of myself. I'm going to keep going and never give up until I get to my goal wait... which is 145. I have a long way to go, but I'm taking it one day at a time while maintaining consistency.
> 
> Stay motivated and keep pushing towards your goal.:thumbup:
> 
> Way to go! I wish I could lose 10 pounds!
> I didn't lose any this week, again. It's so frustrating!
> I haven't measured myself yet though, so I'm hoping I've at least lost some inches.
> I think my problem is poor muscle mass. I think I'm building up muscle as I lose fat. At least I hope so!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you know what? I think I discovered a bit of a secret. So let me tell you what I've been doing that has me dropping pounds. I eat every two hours. Now I know to some this may seem like tooooo much, but the key is eat very tiny meals every two hours, and I wouldn't even call it a meal. I'm never hungry when doing this and I'm consuming very few calories.
> 
> Note: Eating every two hours boost your metabolism and keeps your body working.
> 
> I'm doing about two different diets in one and let me show you how.
> 
> 1. Weight watchers advices you to eat less calories ( I do this)
> 2. Low Carb Atkins Diet advices you to eat no more than 20g of carbs a day for the first two weeks(I do this)
> *3. I also boost metabolism by eating every two hours.*
> 
> Try doing at least one of the above and see how things change for you.
> 
> You can do it!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I do this already. I find I'm never hungry if I eat several small "meals" a day, instead of 3 large meals.


----------



## DianeBrandt

MummyToAmberx said:


> Iv started the biggest loser meal plan :)

Great! I'm so glad you've joined the team. Keep us posted on your results. I usually post my weight once a week, just like they do on Biggest Loser. 

All the best.:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DianeBrandt said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Iv started the biggest loser meal plan :)
> 
> Great! I'm so glad you've joined the team. Keep us posted on your results. I usually post my weight once a week, just like they do on Biggest Loser.
> 
> All the best.:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks, shakes are actually very yummy.


----------



## DianeBrandt

MummyToAmberx said:


> DianeBrandt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Iv started the biggest loser meal plan :)
> 
> Great! I'm so glad you've joined the team. Keep us posted on your results. I usually post my weight once a week, just like they do on Biggest Loser.
> 
> All the best.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, shakes are actually very yummy.Click to expand...

Hi, how are you? Yes, shakes are very good. I especially enjoy fruit smoothies.


----------



## curlykate

I lost another pound this week! 
Not sure how though...as I did very little exercise, and actually cheated and ate a bunch of fried and unhealthy food!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First week on BL meal plan. 4lb lost. 4lb by xmas i'll be happy bunny.


----------



## lornapj83

heya guys im going to start the biggest loser on the wii tomorrow i want to lose about 4 stone im ttc again and hoping this will help im also giving up smoking too good luck everyone :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lornapj83 said:


> heya guys im going to start the biggest loser on the wii tomorrow i want to lose about 4 stone im ttc again and hoping this will help im also giving up smoking too good luck everyone :)

i used that on wii lost 21lb in first programme i did loved the game good luck


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DianeBrandt said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DianeBrandt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Iv started the biggest loser meal plan :)
> 
> Great! I'm so glad you've joined the team. Keep us posted on your results. I usually post my weight once a week, just like they do on Biggest Loser.
> 
> All the best.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, shakes are actually very yummy.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, how are you? Yes, shakes are very good. I especially enjoy fruit smoothies.Click to expand...

i cant get any smoothies :(


----------



## DianeBrandt

MummyToAmberx said:


> First week on BL meal plan. 4lb lost. 4lb by xmas i'll be happy bunny.

Great job! Keep it up the great work!!!


----------



## massacubano

totally amazing that the exact day I started my "diet" was the post date of this thread.. I haven't seen it till now :)

I am down over 13 lbs... which is kind of slow for me.. but hey it is two and a half sacks of sugar! :yipee:


----------



## SisterRose

posting in to say I've lost 14lbs over the last 4and a half weeks :D


----------



## DianeBrandt

massacubano said:


> totally amazing that the exact day I started my "diet" was the post date of this thread.. I haven't seen it till now :)
> 
> I am down over 13 lbs... which is kind of slow for me.. but hey it is two and a half sacks of sugar! :yipee:

Wow... That's amazing! Every pound counts in weight loss, no matter how long it takes. Congratulations!!! Keep it up and keep us posted.:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

SisterRose said:


> posting in to say I've lost 14lbs over the last 4and a half weeks :D

Great job!


----------



## DianeBrandt

How's everyone doing? I just wanted everybody to know that when i started this thread i weighed 231, and now I weigh 216. I've put in a lot of hard work and don't plan on giving up. 

I must say that when I started this thread, I thought I would be by myself. I want to thank all of you for joining me on this journey. I encourage all of you to keep pressing and never give up. 

I feel like you are my second family and I've grown close to some of you. I'm proud of all your efforts and we have proven to ourselves that we can do anything that we set our mind to.

If at anytime any one of you need to talk, please don't hesitate to send me a message, I'm here for all of you, and want the best for all of us.

Being overweight is soooo unhealthy and it can be hard to see the danger behind a lot of the things we eat that cause us to gain weight. It's so dangerous, but the danger is hidden.

I'm doing this not only for myself, but for my children, family and friends, I'd hate for anyone who loves me to mourn at my passing because of my diabetes or any other health problems that come with it. 

I truly care for all of you and keep going. No one said it will be easy... but it's not impossible. You'll get out of it what you put into it.

Sincerely,



Diane


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I agree never give up!

Times get hard & difficult but can get through it!


----------



## SilasLove

I would like to join. 

I reached 182lbs by the end of my pregnancy. I am now 166lbs. My goal weight is 135, so I have 31lbs to lose. I definitely need some motivation, ideas, tips etc. My biggest problem is soda - I drink so much of it. I really need to kick the habit.


----------



## DianeBrandt

SilasLove said:


> I would like to join.
> 
> I reached 182lbs by the end of my pregnancy. I am now 166lbs. My goal weight is 135, so I have 31lbs to lose. I definitely need some motivation, ideas, tips etc. My biggest problem is soda - I drink so much of it. I really need to kick the habit.

Welcome to the team... so glad you've decided to join us. Yes, soda can be pretty addictive, if you can, try to cut back little by little. Keep of the great work... my goal is 140 I'm not at 215. I have a ways to go, but I get there. Keep us posted on your progress.:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

Hey everyone, I got on the scale this morning and it read 212 pounds! Yayyyyy, I came from 231 pounds. I'm doing great! I can't wait to pass the 200 pound mark.


----------



## SisterRose

Great news Diane, well done :D


----------



## DianeBrandt

SisterRose said:


> Great news Diane, well done :D

Thanks so much! How are you doing? Keep going!:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done too you, getting by 200 mark iss brill feeling!


----------



## DianeBrandt

Hey everyone! I'm just checking in to let you know that I am now 206 pounds.:happydance: Woooo-Hoooo! I'm excited, motivated and determined to reach my goal wait of 140 pounds. 

Everyone get motivated and strive to reach your goals!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

I have finally reached 200 pounds!!!! Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## hancake100

Hello!!!! :hi:
Please can I join you all :) 
I dont know how much I weigh at the moment. Before I had Ellie I was 10st10lb and I know that I put on 2stone but I haven't weighed myself since then so I dont have a clue. I dont even own a pair scales anymore :haha: 
I will go out and get some over the weekend and I will let you know my weight and goal weight and then I will join you all every tuesday to update. 

I have just orded some of the shakes and soups today from the biggest loser challange because I find it hard putting meals together through the day and 9 times out of 10 I dont eat breakfast because I just dont have time. I have got a really unhealthy relationship with food at the moment and I hope to get back on track by doing this. 

Good to see that people are doing so well already and I hope I join you all in loosing all my baby weight VERY soon, hehe!!! 

Good luck eveyone!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DianeBrandt

Yes of course!!! Please join us and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Morgenstern

well for starters my appitite is finally curved. i dont feel hungry 30 min after eating a meal which is awesome. and so today i am going to go out for a walk around the block. its a little chilly but oh well i can take it. My goal is to loose 67 lbs maybe more. I've let my weight get out of control for to long and i need to take charge and get it fixed. its going to be hard but i can do it. wish me luck girls!


----------



## SisterRose

DianeBrandt said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Great news Diane, well done :D
> 
> Thanks so much! How are you doing? Keep going!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Its going well thanks, I've lost almost 30lbs in total in 2 and a half months. I was 13st 13lb last weigh in :happydance:


----------



## hancake100

Hello!! 
Sorry I didnt update last Tuesday, ive weigh myself on a sunday. So after one week of being on 'The Biggest Loser shakes', going for more walks and doing my work out DVD I have lost 7lb!!! wahooooo I couldnt believe, really happy with myslef and its made me want to work even harder :) 
I weighed 12st 7lb last sunday so am now 12st and next week I hope to be even less, hehe xx


----------



## DianeBrandt

Morgenstern said:


> well for starters my appitite is finally curved. i dont feel hungry 30 min after eating a meal which is awesome. and so today i am going to go out for a walk around the block. its a little chilly but oh well i can take it. My goal is to loose 67 lbs maybe more. I've let my weight get out of control for to long and i need to take charge and get it fixed. its going to be hard but i can do it. wish me luck girls!

Good luck! I love your attitude! Make sure you keep us posted.


----------



## hancake100

Morgenstern said:


> well for starters my appitite is finally curved. i dont feel hungry 30 min after eating a meal which is awesome. and so today i am going to go out for a walk around the block. its a little chilly but oh well i can take it. My goal is to loose 67 lbs maybe more. I've let my weight get out of control for to long and i need to take charge and get it fixed. its going to be hard but i can do it. wish me luck girls!

Good luck hun!!!!!! 
I feel the same way now, Ive had enough and need to do this!! And we all can!! :happydance: x


----------



## bigbloomerz

I'll join! I started my weight loss 21 days ago, im following the paul mckenna 90 day program as well as using the Biggest Loser Wii Game.
The Biggest Loser Uk Program is on at the moment, I think its currently on week 2, I like watching it because it makes me feel motivated to do something! I do my weigh in on a thursday on the wii. x


----------



## DianeBrandt

bigbloomerz said:


> I'll join! I started my weight loss 21 days ago, im following the paul mckenna 90 day program as well as using the Biggest Loser Wii Game.
> The Biggest Loser Uk Program is on at the moment, I think its currently on week 2, I like watching it because it makes me feel motivated to do something! I do my weigh in on a thursday on the wii. x

Glad you could join us!!!! Keep us up to date on your progress... it's helps keep the others motivated.

Good Luck! I know you can do it, especially if I can.:thumbup:


----------



## DianeBrandt

Got on the scale this morning and I am now 194 pounds... I've lost over 35 pounds! My goal weight is 140... almost there!


----------



## hancake100

I have now lost a total of 14lb and I am so happy, I set myself a goal to lose one stone by my birthday and my birthday isnt untill the 10th :happydance: So I am over the moon. Still along way to go but I am feeling so strong and happy. I have also become addicted to doing workout DVD's, hehe and I am even joining a spinning class tomorrow. I have not felt this good in a very long time and I have never been this into dieting and sticking with something before!!!! wahoooooo go me and good luck to everyone else!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## DianeBrandt

hancake100 said:


> I have now lost a total of 14lb and I am so happy, I set myself a goal to lose one stone by my birthday and my birthday isnt untill the 10th :happydance: So I am over the moon. Still along way to go but I am feeling so strong and happy. I have also become addicted to doing workout DVD's, hehe and I am even joining a spinning class tomorrow. I have not felt this good in a very long time and I have never been this into dieting and sticking with something before!!!! wahoooooo go me and good luck to everyone else!!!! :hugs: xxx

GREAT!!! I'm so happy for you. I know that makes you feel wonderful and also serves as an inspiration to keep going. Keep us posted on your progress.:happydance:


----------



## DianeBrandt

I got on the scale this morning and it read 191!!! How's everyone else doing?

Stay motivated and achieve your goals!


----------



## DianeBrandt

I'm finally in the 180's... 189 to be exact! :happydance:


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lost 3lb this week! havent been on track for a few weeks due to stress of moving house, Paul Mckenna book hasnt been read in about 4 weeks, my biggest loser wii game hasnt been used in 2 nearly 3 weeks, slacker!!!! So havent a clue how i managed to lose 3lb, i had dominos pizza, cream cakes and fish and chips last week!


----------



## DianeBrandt

3 pounds of fat gone... yaaaaaaay!!!! Stay motivated and keep going!:thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I started at 233 im now.. 118.5 :) x


Edit ffs why do I keep doing this!! 218.5 I'm 218.5 LOL


----------



## DianeBrandt

Wow!!! That's amazing!:happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

Just thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is going?

I'm still sticking with this diet and exercise! It's been twenty weeks now, so very proud of myself. 

*Started at: 216lbs

Current weight: 176lbs*


----------



## DianeBrandt

SisterRose said:


> Just thought I'd drop in and see how everyone is going?
> 
> I'm still sticking with this diet and exercise! It's been twenty weeks now, so very proud of myself.
> 
> *Started at: 216lbs
> 
> Current weight: 176lbs*

Just wanted to applaud your success... Great job!:happydance:


----------



## DianeBrandt

Just checking in... I hope everyone is doing okay. 

Keep striving and never give up!


----------

